# Pashley Picador tricycle.



## Darius_Jedburgh (20 Jun 2021)

My wife has updated her trike. 
Her old one is now surplus to requirements. 
A Pashley Picador. 20" wheels. 3 speed SA gears. Shopping basket. Gel saddle (probably for the ladies) 
Used and in need of some tlc, but perfectly rideable as is. 
Ideal for nipping into the village on shopping trips, or even going to the pub (whenever that's allowed) 
FREE 
Collection only from Southport, on W Lancs coast between L'pool and Preston. 

Anyone want this before it goes to the skip?


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jun 2021)

Contact Wheels for All they are a disability charity who rely solely on voluntary staff and always looking for bikes. Hopefully one up your way or similar.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jun 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> My wife has updated her trike.
> Her old one is now surplus to requirements.
> A Pashley Picador. 20" wheels. 3 speed SA gears. Shopping basket. Gel saddle (probably for the ladies)
> Used and in need of some tlc, but perfectly rideable as is.
> ...


@Darius_Jedburgh I'd be interested in this - is it still available?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (20 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> @Darius_Jedburgh I'd be interested in this - is it still available?


Strewth! Yes. I've only just put the ad up. 
Of course you can have it if you can collect it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jun 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Strewth! Yes. I've only just put the ad up.
> Of course you can have it if you can collect it.


I'll DM you.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (22 Jun 2021)

Hello

Could I be next inline if the other person falls through. My mother in law is very interested in a tricycle.

I am only over near Manchester.

Jon


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (22 Jun 2021)

Hi Jon,
I think Lee will be taking this tomorrow, but if not I'll get back to you.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (23 Jun 2021)

Trike is now on it's way to the other side of the Pennines, and into a new lease of life.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jun 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Trike is now on it's way to the other side of the Pennines, and into a new lease of life.


The trike is now in my garage awaiting some love and attention...

Thanks again @Darius_Jedburgh - the first thing my wife asked was how soon I could get started! Lovely to meet you and your wife.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (23 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> awaiting some love and attention...


Well it certainly needs that!
Yes, good to meet you. Wifey thinks you are the right guy to have the trike!

Glad you got through the demolition derby known as M60 safely. 

As and when the job is done don't forget to send us a photo. 

👍👍👍


----------

